# Help with saddles



## clemsongirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I am currently having sciatica (spelling?). The doctors seems to think that it is my saddle. He said many saddles are designed to fit men's pelvis widths, even though they are designed for women. I have tried Terry's Falcon X and Butterfly. I am having problems with both of these. I have a very wide pelvis, and wanted to know if anyone has found a wider saddle. I would love to reduce the pressure points against my nerve!!

Thanks!!


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I believe Specialized makes saddles in different widths, and the Spec. dealer should have something to measure your sitbone width, and then look for a saddle that's a bit wider.

You might also consider a Brooks. The B17, B17S (shorter and a teeny bit wider) or the B68, which is really wide.

Wall Bike has a several months trial periods for Brooks, I think.

http://www.wallbike.com/brooks/standardsaddles.html


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

Serfas have a huge range of wide saddles, have a look at the "reactive gel", "dual density" and "e gel" ranges in particular. There are even a number of different cruiser saddle models which are really wide. 

When I first started riding I used a Serfas saddle - I was touring and doing all day rides and the saddle was unbelievably comfortable.

Good luck.

www.serfas.com


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

Selle Italia makes ladies saddles too.

- Diva Genuine Gel
- Diva Gel Flow
- SLR Lady Gel Flow

* I'd go with one of the flow models


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Blade-Runner said:


> Selle Italia makes ladies saddles too.
> 
> - Diva Genuine Gel
> - Diva Gel Flow
> ...


+1. I ride a Sella Italia Lady Gel Flow.


----------

